# Does anyone have any thoughts on the Royal Canin Golden Retriever dry food?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Average food for $$$$$$$


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

It's always a good idea to feed your puppy the same thing the breeder has been feeding, at least for the first few weeks as your puppy is settling in and dealing with a lot of other changes in his life. Royal Canin is one of those foods that is often used and recommended and as long as the puppy is doing well on it, there's no immediate need to change it.

That said... I'm personally not thrilled with the quality of the ingredients in the Royal Canin foods. The Golden Retriever puppy food has by-product meal as it's only meat-based protein, and a LOT of grains and grain by-products. 

There is no one food that is best for every dog, and opinions of the various brands vary. I recommend you do some research into what makes a "good" dog food and start reading labels. 

This article can get you started, but I would do some additional research on your own.








Best Dog Food | What To Look For In Dog Food


What's the best dry dog food, and what should you look for when shopping for healthy dog foods? Here's the criteria to look for, read on.




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

We feed RC Golden Retriever. The stool is always firm and coat is nice. I don’t have anything bad to say about it other than the exorbitant price.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I feed RC Gastrointestinal. My dog has been eating it for a couple of years now and does very well on it. It's the first commercial food that he's been able to digest properly. Good stools, nice coat, and he likes it.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Both of my two eat Royal Canin - the 1 y/o gets RC Golden Retriever Puppy and the 6 y/o gets RC ultamino. After the ultamino, I no longer have any complaints about the price of the puppy food LOL.

Both of my dogs do very well on Royal Canin. My only real complaint with the puppy is that it’s not very high calorie and I have a very busy girl. I was too lazy to switch her food (cause the RC works well for her) and I got her weight situated, but I was feeding like 5+ cups a day for a couple months there and that was kinda rough


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I have stayed with "Royal Canin Golden retriever puppy" until our girl was about 10 month old (arguably a bit long) but that was what the breeder was feeding and since she was doing very well on it and seemed to have avoided the usual puppy diarrhea problems, I was very happy with it.


----------



## forgold (Feb 29, 2020)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> I have stayed with "Royal Canin Golden retriever puppy" until our girl was about 10 month old (arguably a bit long) but that was what the breeder was feeding and since she was doing very well on it and seemed to have avoided the usual puppy diarrhea problems, I was very happy with it.


FYI. At 10 months, Goldens have not yet reached their adult size, aren’t yet fully grown. So, too early to switch them to adult food, but ok for Scotties & other small dogs.

Also, RC is science-based, as is Purina & the foods from the other 2 of the Big Four co.s. So, puppy diarrhea is not likely to be ‘usual’ thing if you’re feeding their food. And from my experience, many years in the dog world— and not what we talk online or at shows, trials or in the field. But our dogs do suffer from “dietary indiscretions” & more problematic tho less frequent, get giardia from a local stream or lepto in the field. Also quite a mess if your tiny pups don’t get their routine de-worming med.s on time.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

AndrewMT said:


> I'm getting a puppy in 16 days and the breeder currently feeds her dogs/puppies Royal Canin and recommends I feed the puppy Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy. Thoughts on this food and should I try to find something else?


My pup will be 1 in December and he has done well with RC puppy.


----------

